# In-Home-Streaming Steam Link, Raspberry oder ...



## Calatravo (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Gerät zuzulegen zum streamen meiner PC Spiele auf meinen Fernseher. 
Was ich aktuell aufm Schirm habe sind Steam Link oder ein Raspberry mit moonlight. 

Raspberry 

+ Vielseitig einsetzbar

- höhere Kosten


Steam Link 

+ Günstiger





Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder andere Alternativen für mich? Zu dem würde mich interessieren wie der Input lag sich so auswirkt bei WLAN 5ghz vs kabel. Und generell eure Meinung zu diesem Thema 



Calatravo


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2018)

Wenn es sich irgendwie ermöglichen lässt dann verbinde lieber direkt Bild und Steuerung mit langen Kabeln mit dem PC. Wenn nicht würde ich das SteamLink vorziehen. Schon weil du damit nicht an Nvidia gebunden bist, aber auch weil die Einrichtung einfach deutlich weniger Fragen aufwirft.
Ander herum kannst du mit dem Aufwand ein RasPi zur Streamingbox zu machen auch locker das Steam Ding kompatibel zu sonstigen Funktionen machen. Aber streamen könnt es sogar vorher schon.


----------



## Stueppi (22. Juli 2018)

kannst mittlerweile auch dein handy nehmen, wenn du über usb c auf hdmi das am tv anschließen kannst.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juli 2018)

Also ich nutze nen Raspberry dafür, nen Stink normaler 3B, allerdings hab ich wirklich kämpfen müssen bis ich den kram endlich zum laufen bekommen hab, eigentlich hab ich es aus ner Mischung zwischen Limelight und Moonlight zusammengewerkelt und den Linux Kernel neu kompiliert weil im neuen Kernel wichtige Teile gefehlt haben damit es überhaupt Läuft, und den Handshake muss ich umständlich über Steam machen ansonst wollen die neuen Nvidia nicht mitspielen.
D.h wenn ich das Streaming Starte geht erstmal die Steamoberfläche auf von der aus ich dann auf den Desktop wechseln und mein PC ganz normal nutzen kann über Streaming.

Ich ziehe aber Moonlight definitiv vor, eben aus dem Hintergrund das es hierbei mit Nvidia Technik funktioniert, und das Nvidia System wirklich nahezu Latenzfrei ist aufgrund des Aufbaus, die Shield Streaming Technologie kommt eigentlich aus Nvidia Profi bereich, da wurde das schon über 15 jahre lang eingesetzt mit Nvidia Quadro karten die in Servern sitzen und über Clientstations vollwertig nutzbar als wären sie in der Station eingebaut. Die Technik ist ziemlich ausgereift und verdammt flott, ich denke einer der gründe warum ich das Moonlight wieder hinbiegen konnte ist die Tatsache das ich vor 5-6 jahren mich intensiv mit den Nvidia Quadro karten und eben der Streaming Technologie auseinander gesetzt hab, vieleicht auch einer der gründe warum ich so an der Technik festhalte, aber ich hab jetzt nen paar mal Steam Link gesehen bei Kollegen, hab mir das Teil sogar bestellt um es zu zerlegen, es macht mich einfach nicht warm zumal du ab ner FullHD auflösung spürbare Latenzen und Ruckler hast, und das ist nen NoGo. 
Ich hab auf meinem System bei FullHD ne Latenz von maximal 1-2ms es ist auf jeden fall so wenig Latenz das es das Hirn noch Kompensieren kann, 
Framelock hab ich fest auf 60hz gestellt das ergibt die beste Symbiose zwischen dem Raspberry und meiner GTX1070  und meiner Glotze ( ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Steam Link keine Framelock nutzt, sondern aller höchsten nen Frame Limiter.  

Ich bin auf jeden fall extrem zufrieden, selbst schnelle Shooter stellen kein Latenz problem da, das einzigste was ich wirklich empfehlen würde, Tastatur&Maus bzw Gamepad direkt am PC anzuklemmen, da merkt man nämlich nen klitzekleinen Lag, allerdings kann das auch damit zusammenhängen das ich in meinem Netzwerk weitaus mehr Streame als nur den PC, meine Ambilight Beleuchtung geht über Wlan, die im übrigen mit Moonlight perfekt und absolut Latenzfrei funktioniert, d.h ich hab sogar in DX12 Games nen traumhaftes Ambilight, auch das wäre mit Steam Link komplett unmöglich. 
Eins muss ich auch noch dazu sagen, man kommt an die grenzen von Normalen Wlan, damit ist das unmöglich zu realisieren. Damit das bei mir im Wlan läuft hab ich mir die neuste Technik gekauft, so wirklich machbar wars erst mit einem MU-MIMO Fähigen Router und die Tatsache das mein Wlan nun schneller ist als mein physisches 1Gbit Netzwerk 

Also wenn du Leidensfähig bist, leicht Masochistisch veranlagt, du dich mit Linux gut auskennt, Spass am Basteln hast. Dann machs mim Raspberry und stell dich drauf ein das es erstmal nicht geht 

Das es aber super geht und vieleicht nen kleiner Motivationsschub
Nen Youtube Video von mir, da siehst du Doom3 gestreamt auf den Raspberry samt dem Ambilight obwohl Doom in der Vulkan API Läuft  das flackern war nen Programmierfehler von mir und lag lediglich am Programmcode von meinen Mikrocontroller fürs Ambilight 
YouTube


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juli 2018)

Calatravo schrieb:


> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder andere Alternativen für mich? Zu dem würde mich interessieren wie der Input lag sich so auswirkt bei WLAN 5ghz vs kabel. Und generell eure Meinung zu diesem Thema
> 
> Calatravo


Ich hatte bisher immer den Steam Link + den  Steam Controller genutzt , hatte nie Probleme damit auch keine Latenz Probleme.
Aber vor kurzem ist für Android  auch eine App von Valve erschienen und da mein Fernseher Android TV besitzt ist das echt eine gute Kombination.

Der Controller ist jetzt via Bluetooth mit dem Fernseher gekoppelt und ich auch brauch nur noch die App zu starten.
Ist aber noch eine Beta Version, zum Beispiel gehen bei mir nur  50 fps über die App statt der üblichen 60. wobei ich es auch 2 Monate lang nicht mehr getestet habe...gab vielleicht schon ein Update.
Da ich aber fast nur "Walking Simulators" aufm Sofa spiele ist das auch egal.

RasPi würde ich nicht empfehlen  , das ist zuviel rumgebastelt  und du bist an Nvidia gebunden.


Falls dein Fernseher nicht so Smart ist... könnte man über eine Android Box nachdenken und dann darauf die Steam App installieren.


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2018)

Shield.
Streamt auch 4k auf die Glotze. Ohne Artefakte und ziemlich flott. Jedenfalls übers Lankabel.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Shield.
> Streamt auch 4k auf die Glotze. Ohne Artefakte und ziemlich flott. Jedenfalls übers Lankabel.



Man ist aber wieder an Nvidia gebunden


----------



## _Berge_ (23. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze die Steam Link für s Streamen von allem möglichen auf den TV (man kann aus dem Steam Overlay raustabben am Host PC)

Über LAN funzt alles Prima und die XBOX 360 Wireless Controller laufen auch super

Wie es darüber aber mit "Schnellen" MP Spielen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, Streame entweder COOP Spiele darüber für meine Frau und mich oder nur das Bild zum zuschauen

Filme direkt vom PC oder zb. über Amazon Video und Youtube läuft ohne Ruckeln


----------



## Calatravo (23. Juli 2018)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.

@dekay55 ich bin leider nicht allzu fit mit Linux aber bastelfreudig definitiv. Könntest du mir nicht einfach ein Abbild von deiner Konfiguration machen?

Ist leider kein smart TV. Ich habe einen fire TV Stick 1 mit dem sich meine ps4 Controller nicht mehr koppeln lassen...  
Also Steam Link wäre definitiv die einfachere Variante aber meistens ist die einfachere nicht die beste oder doch 

Wie sind so eure Erfahrung mit Steam Link WLAN vs lan?

Calatravo


----------



## jlnprssnr (3. August 2018)

Bei gutem 5GHz-Wlan macht es keinen spürbaren Unterschied. Da macht es mehr aus, ob dein Fernseher einen guten Gaming- oder PC-Modus hat.


----------



## Venom89 (4. August 2018)

Wenn du darüber Spiele spielen möchtest, wo es auf Reaktion ankommt, macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied.
Rocket League zB.
Hatte auch lange den Link in Verwendung und nutze mittlerweile ein Shield TV.
Macht einfach alles besser.


----------



## jlnprssnr (28. August 2018)

Beim Steam Link kommt es nach meiner Erfahrung stark darauf an, welche Host Encoding-Einstellungen man verwendet. Manche scheinen sich einfach mit bestimmten Rechner-Setups zu beißen. Bei mir hat es viel gebracht, von Nvidia Hardware-Encoding auf Intel Hardware-Encoding zu wechseln. Im Zweifelsfall kann man mit dem Performance-Overlay des Link die Bandbreite und Verarbeitungszeit monitoren.  Außerdem sollte natürlich das TV im Spiele-Modus sein.


----------

